# W.O.C. Favorite NYX



## makeuptianna (Jan 24, 2010)

Im almost scared to admit that I'm alittle curious about this company and its products! What are your favorite NYX products? Please share photos if you have them

NC50 allday!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 24, 2010)

NYX has good value cosmetics in a great variety of colors--must admit the person that skips on this brand because of the small price tag is out of the loop.

I have a few eyeshadows I treasure:








Morocco-A deep saturated violet-blurple (blue-purple) MUST HAVE!
Atlantic- Medium blue





Deep Space-Grey-periwinkle, I blend bold colors out with this sometimes
Star-Light silver with periwinkle glitter here and there
Black-Matte black
White-Matte White
Gray- Matte Gray
Cream Cheese-Soft pearly vanilla
Brown-Perfect neutral, mimics deep skintones
Hawaiian Coffee-Pretty blue based brown
Sunrise-Cherry red with gold shimmer
Africa-Orange matte with gold micro glitter, doubles as a blush with a light hand
And I think I have Opal-White blue duochrome

All their shadows are velvetly soft btw in feel and milling, so if you should be rough and drop your palette or depot them they can die kinda easily. 






Golden Amber-Gold Micro glitter loaded matte brown, love as liner on neutral days
Red Bean Pie-Soft, shimmery maroon

Then I really like the lipglosses too:
Barbie Pink (looks bold in the tube)-Sheered hot pink
Desert-Brown shimmer leaning toward, plum-great neutral
Cosmo-Plum-brown shimmer
Plush Red (looks bold in the tube)-Sheered red








Gold-Yellow gold shimmer, I really like wearing this with teal eyes-total mermaid/peacock girl

Wish I had their black lipgloss, RIP dear discontinued gloss.

Edit: Forgot to mention I own, NYX Round lipstick in "NYX"-metallic orange w/ gold shimmer. It's pretty gorge with Nice to Be Nice l/g from MAC's HK and Gold l/g from NYX together!


----------



## Lovey99 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have seen a lot of great looks using NYX products, but I have not had much success.  I find the quality and pigmentation of most of the products subpar.

I do, however, enjoy the NYX Jumbo eyepencil in Milk.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 24, 2010)

Milk is also great, but you have to have a even spread of it on the eye of else it will crease. But it's one of the most common jumbo pencils you hear about because it is a really good white base and inner eye light. It's not clown paint white btw, it's like you did a wash of white chalk. Totally not threatening.


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Milk is also great, but you have to have a even spread of it on the eye of else it will crease. But it's one of the most common jumbo pencils you hear about because it is a really good white base and inner eye light. It's not clown paint white btw, it's like you did a wash of white chalk. Totally not threatening._

 

Thank you for your opinion~~


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I have seen a lot of great looks using NYX products, but I have not had much success. I find the quality and pigmentation of most of the products subpar.

I do, however, enjoy the NYX Jumbo eyepencil in Milk._

 
Thank you for you opinion


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jan 24, 2010)

Okay this is going to be a long list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

NYX Jumbo Eye Pencils
NYX Single Eyeshadows (Morroco is my top favorite! Gorgeous purple blue-ish color)
NYX Trios (Some are WAY better than others!)
NYX Doll Eye Mascara

NYX Powder Blushes (Love them all!)
NYX Cream Blushes

NYX Round Lipstick
NYX Black Label Lipstick
NYX Mega Shine Lip Gloss
NYX Round Lip Gloss


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Morena.Doll* 

 
_Okay this is going to be a long list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

NYX Jumbo Eye Pencils
NYX Single Eyeshadows (Morroco is my top favorite! Gorgeous purple blue-ish color)
NYX Trios (Some are WAY better than others!)
NYX Doll Eye Mascara

NYX Powder Blushes (Love them all!)
NYX Cream Blushes

NYX Round Lipstick
NYX Black Label Lipstick
NYX Mega Shine Lip Gloss
NYX Round Lip Gloss_

 

Thank u and I will look out for this when I visit Ulta


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 24, 2010)

Why are u scared to admit that? NYX is the business!!! 
Best drugstore brand I've ever tried.
Love their eyeliners,lipliners, and single eyeshadows.
Hate their trio shadows.
Never really tried their blushes, but they do look really good when I see them in shop!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 24, 2010)

NYX lip pencils and lipglosses are on the same level of quality as MAC's.  I haven't tried one that I didn't like.  The glosses have medium-to-full pigmentation depending on how many swipes you apply, and many of the colors are MAC dupes (e.g. Kiss = Viva Glam V, Vamp Red = Moistly, etc.).  Their brushes are pretty darn good for the price too.

I'm curious...why are you scared to try this line?  Do you purchase makeup to enhance your own beauty or to impress others that you can afford XYZ brand?


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Why are u scared to admit that? NYX is the business!!! 
Best drugstore brand I've ever tried.
Love their eyeliners,lipliners, and single eyeshadows.
Hate their trio shadows.
Never really tried their blushes, but they do look really good when I see them in shop!_

 
You are right! I will make sure to checkout NYX when I got to Ulta on Friday! I never really played around with other companies other than M.A.C. but I will for now on!!!! I have a couple of the jumbo pencils but I will checkout the other stuff!


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_*I'm curious...why are you scared to try this line?  Do you purchase makeup to enhance your own beauty or to impress others that you can afford XYZ brand?*_

 
I've always wondered that about some people as well. I just think it's sad when people look down on other brands that aren't high end ( not directed at the OP, this is me just saying in general)


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_NYX lip pencils and lipglosses are on the same level of quality as MAC's. I haven't tried one that I didn't like. The glosses have medium-to-full pigmentation depending on how many swipes you apply, and many of the colors are MAC dupes (e.g. Kiss = Viva Glam V, Vamp Red = Moistly, etc.). Their brushes are pretty darn good for the price too.

I'm curious...why are you scared to try this line? Do you purchase makeup to enhance your own beauty or to impress others that you can afford XYZ brand?_

 
I will be trying this brand more often when I visit Ulta! Thanks for the comment! I will look into these colors as well!!


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I've always wondered that about some people as well. I just think it's sad when people look down on other brands that aren't high end ( not directed at the OP, this is me just saying in general)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Until I found youtube and doing some online research I only purchased M.A.C, Estee Lauder and Lo'real! Now, I'm finding other companies and liking what they have as well! No "ONE COMPANY" justifies me or my money! I do wanna venture out so thats what I'm going to do! Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 24, 2010)

Sometimes you can find a larger assortment of NYX for cheaper at a beauty/hair supply store. I get all my NYX from one--two-three in town--Ulta's prices and selections suck.


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Sometimes you can find a larger assortment of NYX for cheaper at a beauty/hair supply store. I get all my NYX from one--two-three in town--Ulta's prices and selections suck._

 
Forreal? Thanks for that information forreal! I'm so going to do that in the AM.....HOLLA!!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeuptianna* 

 
_Forreal? Thanks for that information forreal! I'm so going to do that in the AM.....HOLLA!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Seriously, one of these hair and beauty supply places had everything by NYX excluding the traincases, bags, makeup sets, eyelashes, e/s base, nail stuff, palettes, and fold out client chair---but even without that there was still way too much!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 25, 2010)

I really like NYX.  It's just not that easy for me to get to it (outlet stores) and by time I usually do, I'm so exhausted from shopping that I don't want to buy anything.  The two things that I have from them I love.  I have Lime eyeshadow single and Peach.  Peach is GORGEOUS and because I got that one, I decided not to get Motif from MAC.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I have seen a lot of great looks using NYX products, but I have not had much success.  I find the quality and pigmentation of most of the products subpar.

I do, however, enjoy the NYX Jumbo eyepencil in Milk._

 

Ditto: I also like the Jumbo eye Pencils in Black Bean, Purple, Pots&Pans, and Horseraddish. I also like the Brush-on gloss in Fusion, and a couple of the round tube lipsticks. But their eyeshadows? Meh.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 25, 2010)

Cocoa blush - gorgeous.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeuptianna* 

 
_Until I found youtube and doing some online research I only purchased M.A.C, Estee Lauder and Lo'real! Now, I'm finding other companies and liking what they have as well! No "ONE COMPANY" justifies me or my money! I do wanna venture out so thats what I'm going to do! Thanks for the comment!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
When I first started into makeup I remember the first thing I bought was MAC. But I started being cheap  and not to mention jobless, and YT was also my place of research. That's where I also found NYX as well

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Sometimes you can find a larger assortment of NYX for cheaper at a beauty/hair supply store. I get all my NYX from one--two-three in town--Ulta's prices and selections suck._

 
I second this. I mean there's no Ulta where I live, but my beauty supply stores have  like  all the NYX stuff, minus the brushes. And I think they're cheaper too


----------



## urbanD0LL (Jan 26, 2010)

sheeesh i don't even know where to start . i have so much ish from NYX . i 'd have to look through my stash ... and hmm , the lighting in my room has given up on me this morning lol


----------



## jazmatazz (Jan 26, 2010)

I like the jumbo eye pencil in Milk and Black bean and the silver one (don't know the name). I also just purchased a Mega Shine lipgloss in Beige (it's actually a milky pink) and is an awesome color! Not a big fan of the scent though.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 26, 2010)

Discovery
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NYX's Cottage Cheese e/s looks virtually like Shroom.

This is why I need a camera!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_





Discovery
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NYX's Cottage Cheese e/s looks virtually like Shroom.

This is why I need a camera!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 But it creases and fades like....ugh. the jumbo pencil, that is


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_ But it creases and fades like....ugh. the jumbo pencil, that is



_

 
Hence I wear a paint as a base for oil and creasing, then do the pencil, then do Cottage Cheese or any e/s for that matter whether it be $$ or $.  Stays forever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Also I mentioned earlier you have to spread them thin.


----------



## divineflygirl (Jan 27, 2010)

I have several of the pigments. I am absolute in love with the nude pearl pigment. I got mine at a beauty supply store for about 1.50 each. Needless to say, I snagged about seven of them!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Hence I wear a paint as a base for oil and creasing, then do the pencil, then do Cottage Cheese or any e/s for that matter whether it be $$ or $. Stays forever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Also I mentioned earlier you have to spread them thin._

 
I assumed those suggestions would all be a given. I don't put on any shadows/eye pencils/shadesticks w/o a proper base. Alas, for me it's still unsatisfactory *kanyeshrug*


----------



## tdm (Jan 27, 2010)

I love the round lipsticks. Can't beat the price either. I have posted some looks with the lipsticks on my blog. 

Adorned Beauty: NYX


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I assumed those suggestions would all be a given. I don't put on any shadows/eye pencils/shadesticks w/o a proper base. Alas, for me it's still unsatisfactory *kanyeshrug*_

 
Well guess you miss out no matter what then.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tdm* 

 
_I love the round lipsticks. Can't beat the price either. I have posted some looks with the lipsticks on my blog. 

Adorned Beauty: NYX_

 
Louisiana and Pandora, on the list!


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_





Discovery
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NYX's Cottage Cheese e/s looks virtually like Shroom.

This is why I need a camera!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really? I love finding MAC dupes, but knowing me, I'd buy both brands smh

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_ But it creases and fades like....ugh. the jumbo pencil, that is



_

 
The jumbo pencils crease on me too! ( well most of them) I still use them, but only when I plan on being out for a couple, and I DO mean couple, of hours!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I assumed those suggestions would all be a given. I don't put on any shadows/eye pencils/shadesticks w/o a proper base. Alas, for me it's still unsatisfactory **kanyeshrug**_

 
WTF is a Kanye Shrug? My sister kept writing that when I was talking to her on AIM


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tdm* 

 
_I love the round lipsticks. Can't beat the price either. I have posted some looks with the lipsticks on my blog. 

Adorned Beauty: NYX_

 
Thanks!  Are you a model?


----------



## aninhabr85 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cottage Cheese but you will need a base cause its not really pigmented


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aninhabr85* 

 
_Cottage Cheese but you will need a base cause its not really pigmented_

 
Wha?
I don't know how it's not.
Cause mine is.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Really? I love finding MAC dupes, but knowing me, I'd buy both brands smh



The jumbo pencils crease on me too! ( well most of them) I still use them, but only when I plan on being out for a couple, and I DO mean couple, of hours!



WTF is a Kanye Shrug? My sister kept writing that when I was talking to her on AIM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Let me not be misunderstood; I like Purple, Pots & pans, Horseraddish, Black Bean and Milk, but I got Cottage Cheese when I got frustrated after trying and failing to get Milk from every ( brick and mortar) retailer I could find but and they never had Milk, hoping it would at least be a suitable substitute for  UD's Yeyo pencil. Cottage Cheese IS the same color/finish as Yeyo, but the creasing and lack of staying power compared to Yeyo is soooo wack. I finally got my hands on Milk and it's exponentially better as a base for brights( which is what I use Yeyo for). So in the end, I'm good. What's good for me isn't always gonna work for others, and vice versa.


LOL This is what the Kanyeshrug is:


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 28, 2010)

SMH^ I still love Kanye though lmao


----------



## ms. kendra (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Why are u scared to admit that? NYX is the business!!! 
Best drugstore brand I've ever tried.
Love their eyeliners,lipliners, and single eyeshadows.
Hate their trio shadows.
Never really tried their blushes, but they do look really good when I see them in shop!_

 
Ditto!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 2, 2010)

NYX is such the business that the entire collection is being offered to the next winner of Ru Paul's Drag Race this year! Last year it was all MAC.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 13, 2010)

Update?


----------



## bad girl glam (Feb 15, 2010)

i started out with NYX for my traincase.  i love all of there products and haven't had any problems using them.


----------



## dopista (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is a pic from Mario's blog with Kim wearing NYX blush in Peach.. it looks pretty good to me!


----------



## makeuptianna (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_






Here is a pic from Mario's blog with Kim wearing NYX blush in Peach.. it looks pretty good to me!_

 

She looks pretty!


----------



## luxury (Feb 18, 2010)

I love the single shadows. 
thalia lipstick
any of their jumbo pencils


----------



## luxury (Feb 18, 2010)

oh and the gloss! the three color palletes are great too! I have some pigments that i really like.

those chrome piggies aren't my fave. i have one that is the funkiest color ever.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 6, 2010)

I'd avoid the black label [Boxed square] lipsticks. I got to try two a couple of days ago and they were so waxy! The color would not apply well at all! They're first two ingredients were waxes in fact.

The round ones are always good though!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Let me not be misunderstood; I like Purple, Pots & pans, Horseraddish, Black Bean and Milk, but I got Cottage Cheese when I got frustrated after trying and failing to get Milk from every ( brick and mortar) retailer I could find but and they never had Milk, hoping it would at least be a suitable substitute for  UD's Yeyo pencil. Cottage Cheese IS the same color/finish as Yeyo, but the creasing and lack of staying power compared to Yeyo is soooo wack. I finally got my hands on Milk and it's exponentially better as a base for brights( which is what I use Yeyo for). So in the end, I'm good. What's good for me isn't always gonna work for others, and vice versa.


LOL This is what the Kanyeshrug is:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
LMAO!!!!


----------



## Morena.Doll (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_I'd avoid the black label [Boxed square] lipsticks. I got to try two a couple of days ago and they were so waxy! The color would not apply well at all! They're first two ingredients were waxes in fact.

The round ones are always good though!_

 
Really? Mine applied creamy & smooth, similar texture to the round lipsticks.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Morena.Doll* 

 
_Really? Mine applied creamy & smooth, similar texture to the round lipsticks._

 
You got a lucky batch I guess, but never again for me!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 12, 2010)

NYX Round Lipstick in "NYX" + Gold l/g by NYX = Golden Orange Love Ablaze!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 14, 2010)

i went to pickup my cherryculture yesteray ( worst order ever ! but anyways ...) i ordered two loose powders from NYX , goddess shimmer and chocolate. first of all they smell sooo good , they smell like lotion or something . chocolate is a bit too light for me , i have to use very very little of it because it'd be very easy to look ashy . goddess shimmer is the booommb ! there's like tiny gold sparkles in it , it is shimmery and goes on very sheer and its darker than chocolate .


----------



## Arwai (Mar 16, 2010)

I really want to get NYX to work for me.  But I have the issues that people usually post.  I've been thinking of getting into matte eyeshadows lately, so maybe i'll try their shadows with matte finishes.  And maybe the blush.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 17, 2010)

I LOVE the lip liners. The pencil ones are cool too. I'm really liking the shadows since I've been on the hunt for more neutral and matte shades. The jumbo pencils make nice bases, but as mentioned you have to put on a very thin layer. I like how smooth and creamy the round lipsticks are. Not a fan of the glitter/shimmer in the black label ones. The star for me tho are the megashine glosses. I really like those.

I think the best place to get them is at a mom + pop beauty supply store. Chain stores sell them for too much.


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Apr 25, 2010)

I love NYX rock & copper and I heart the powder blush Love its orange so pretty my blog & utube channel show me using the colors! Those are my favs but i have alot nyx!


----------



## lenchen (Apr 28, 2010)

I love the runway palettes, the caribbean collection palettes,doll eye mascara, and s few of the jumbo pencils blackbean creases way to much so I got the slick black greasepaint stick.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 28, 2010)

Dolly Pink lip liner and Paris round lip stick are my go to.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 29, 2010)

Paris round l/s is one of my faves too! Such a pretty pink!


----------



## tacobelle88 (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Paris round l/s is one of my faves too! Such a pretty pink!_

 
haha i third that! definetly a nice pinky colour to suit my brown mocha skin color


----------



## bad girl glam (Apr 29, 2010)

i had to replace my NYX Purple eyeshadow today and i got Hot Orange and Irises.  I also got Milk, Black Bean, and Dark Brown jumbo pencils.  i might go get French Fries JP and some lipsticks tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeuptianna* 

 
_You are right! I will make sure to checkout NYX when I got to Ulta on Friday! I never really played around with other companies other than M.A.C. but I will for now on!!!! I have a couple of the jumbo pencils but I will checkout the other stuff!_

 

i want to tell you that ulta seems to sell nyx products for it seems like triple the price. on the site its cheaper and even cheaper at your local bss

i love the jumbo eye pencils
the eyeliners
and i have a few of the lip pencils


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 4, 2010)

I know! Forget ULTA! And I found a hairshop that has a small selection of them here. I'm still happy tho. Lipsticks, liners and pencils for $1? Yes, please!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 4, 2010)

I just bought the Black Label l/s in CANCUN PINK. Its pure sex!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 5, 2010)

Love NYX Mega Shine Lipgloss in Smokey Look! It's the best lipglass to own! Recently I bought NYX eyeshadow in Jazzy Pink and two Baby Rose Mega Shine lipglosses. I haven't worn them yet and will one of these days.


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 10, 2010)

I own 6 NYX pigments, 5 jumbo pencils, 2 eyeshadows, 1 eyeliner, 2 lip liners and 2 lipglosses. I got most at the local Lee Beauty Supply for 1/2 the cost of Ulta.

Update: Went to BigLots while visiting Youngstown, OH and they had containers full of NYX eyeshadows, glosses, and blushes 90% off $5.99. Most were probably old colors but heck, for $.60+ cents it didn't matter!


----------



## Arwai (May 13, 2010)

Ladies I bought NYX lipstick in Paris and I love it! But my question is, what color lip pencil should I use? I bought NYX rose, but my lips are already luscious, and that just made them look extra crazy and almost clown like. Any suggestions? Oh and I'm between NC 45 and NC 50


----------



## Senoj (May 13, 2010)

The jumbo pencil in Milk even though it creases. I love their lip liners. Their lip liners are equivalent to Mac in my opinion.


----------



## Boasorte (May 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arwai* 

 
_Ladies I bought NYX lipstick in Paris and I love it! But my question is, what color lip pencil should I use? I bought NYX rose, but my lips are already luscious, and that just made them look extra crazy and almost clown like. Any suggestions? Oh and I'm between NC 45 and NC 50_

 
Don't use a lipliner. I very rarely use a lipliner, I don't believe in them. Not to mention I have a very defined Cupid's Bow, so when I so use it, my lips look fake


----------



## Arwai (May 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Don't use a lipliner. I very rarely use a lipliner, I don't believe in them. Not to mention I have a very defined Cupid's Bow, so when I so use it, my lips look fake
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Okay thank you I will try that.


----------



## YLQ (Jun 19, 2010)

*Love the jumbo pencils, blushes and single eye shadows, which I just started collecting and am now kinda obsessed with. Unfortunately for me NYX is rather hard to find in my area.*


----------



## she (Jun 21, 2010)

i need to figure out which local bss's carry nyx- i bought some jumbo sticks during the buy one get one 50% off at ulta.

so far i really like milk and french fries. i picked up a few others that i haven't tried so i don't know how all of them differ just yet. i haven't had too many problems with the creasing with the exception of wearing black bean on a very hot sunny day-&  it was def not the bizness. otherwise i will use them with udpp and i think they'll be fine. 

seeing the pic of kim k with the nyx blush is making me want to check those out... hmmm.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Love NYX Mega Shine Lipgloss in Smokey Look! It's the best lipglass to own! Recently I bought NYX eyeshadow in Jazzy Pink and two Baby Rose Mega Shine lipglosses. I haven't worn them yet and will one of these days._

 

If you like Smokey Look, try Tanned. It's GORGEOUS on!

Somebody asked about using a liner with Paris. Don't. I don't use a liner with it and it's gorgeous still!


----------



## Kragey (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arwai* 

 
_Ladies I bought NYX lipstick in Paris and I love it! But my question is, what color lip pencil should I use? I bought NYX rose, but my lips are already luscious, and that just made them look extra crazy and almost clown like. Any suggestions? Oh and I'm between NC 45 and NC 50_

 

I recommend a clear lipliner to prevent feathering and fading. Revlon makes a good one.


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jun 21, 2010)

My favorite N.Y.X lippies are Pumpkin pie, paris and hermes


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 22, 2010)

My favorite NYX items are the Super Fat Eye Marker and the Super Skinny Eye Marker. They are just like Mac's Penultimate only a lot cheaper, and IMO easier to apply. They are amazing, you all must try them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

I also love the Milk Jumbo. That's all I've really tried actually.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jun 22, 2010)

I recently picked up NYX Mega Shine Gloss in Tanned, it's a drugstore dupe for MAC Revealing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There's only a slight difference between the two.


----------



## Mlle De Sade (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arwai* 

 
_Okay thank you I will try that._

 

You could still use a lipliner, tho. I have very full, defined lips and I use liners. I get a shade or two dark than the l/s, line inside my lips- women with full lips shouldn't line outside- and blend it out.


----------



## GucciGirl (Jun 23, 2010)

Cola lip liner, Milk and Black Bean Jumbo eyeshadow pencils.


----------



## Foxxydiva (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't normally wear blush but I purchased the Africa eyeshadow and used it as a blush and I must say it really looks good on my NC45 complexion.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 16, 2010)

Off NYX topic--but thought I mention I wandered into my local (Korean owned, not that it matters, lol) hair/beauty supply and saw they had just received and setup a stand for Ruby Kisses new line of Jumbo "Xxpress Liner and Shadow" pencils! I bought a shade called Rich Bitch, a Royal Blue and it layered on so well! It was the same color and consistency as the pencil itself!
I'm gonna cruise some other shops for a color called Toxic!--It resembles Mac's Club eyeshadow!

http://ladwinasbeautyfetish.blogspot...keup-haul.html
Borrowed from BlackHairMedia Forums, from your leoqueen:


----------



## HeavenF (Aug 11, 2012)

Milk,Black Bean,Electric Blue Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencils, Soft Matte Lip Cream in Monte Carlo,San Paulo,and Abu Dhabi. I also love their Dark Brown Auto Eyebrow Pencil.


----------

